# Turbo Levo Owners...



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Where does this rubber grommet/washer go?

It fell out when I removed the battery the first time and I can't figure out where it goes. It obviously looks like it goes on the bolt securing the battery but where?

Right under the bolt cap?

Between the skid plate and frame?

Between the battery and frame?

It doesn't seem to fit anywhere and makes the bolt too short to contact the threads. M

What am I missing here?

I









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

I can't comment on what you're missing... 

but I think it looks like the washer that is used between the battery and the folding skid cover during shipment of the battery when it's not in the bike. The short battery retaining bolt goes thru it during shipment to hold the skid cover in place (and cushion it at the right angle). It substitutes for the section of the frame downtube that normally slides in there (thus both won't fit).

Maybe the shop that built the bike left it in the compartment for you. You can toss it or keep it if you plan to remove the battery and want to hold the cover in place.


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

Levity might be right. I just pulled my battery out and found no rubber washers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

That makes sense. Yeah the battery bolt tightens with no rattle or gaps without it so I've been riding without it hoping it was ok.

Thanks.

I am a little concerned how difficult it is to start that bolt threading. I wonder if I should chase those threads. I'm afraid I'm going to get it cross threaded.

Oh I'm missing plenty, Levity. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## careyj1 (May 12, 2017)

KRob said:


> That makes sense. Yeah the battery bolt tightens with no rattle or gaps without it so I've been riding without it hoping it was ok.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ...


I bought a spare battery and that rubber washer was on the spare when I opened the box. Therefore, I think it's a rubber washer used for shipping but it doesn't go on the bike.


----------



## JKA (Jul 26, 2006)

Nooooo Kent Noooooo!! That's the insulating washer between the Helmholtz elctro rotor/stator and the Frenel Votaic Magneto in the motor. If it's missing, your motor could explode and even ignite the battery into a huge explosion. You need to bring the bike to me in Vegas and I'll fix it. It might take me months of careful testing to make certain that it's safe for you to ride though. This is a tricky repair, trust me, don't try it yourself.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

JKA said:


> Nooooo Kent Noooooo!! That's the insulating washer between the Helmholtz elctro rotor/stator and the Frenel Votaic Magneto in the motor. If it's missing, your motor could explode and even ignite the battery into a huge explosion. You need to bring the bike to me in Vegas and I'll fix it. It might take me months of careful testing to make certain that it's safe for you to ride though. This is a tricky repair, trust me, don't try it yourself.


Ha ha. I'll bring it right down.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JKA (Jul 26, 2006)




----------

